# Possible wolf sightings near Springville



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=960&sid=1949902 ... id=queue-4

Interesting. o-||


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Old news to me. Like a couple of months...But back then it was just a 'rumor'.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This article has been discussed at length in the big game forum viewtopic.php?f=8&t=41361


----------

